# Would you use a UK Aire - Part 1



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Given the recent thread on banning overnight stays and yet another push to raise awareness of the requirement, I am left wondering how many people would use them for overnight stays? Although there are a few Aires within the UK they are few and far between. If there were more made available would you use them?

peedee 
Ps I did have an option "I would never use them" but it seems to have disappeared and I do not appear to be able to edit poll options, help!

pps It seems polls cannot be edited, so if you are undecided or would never use an Aire you can vote >here<.

Please do vote in either poll so that members have a reasonable chance of gauging the strength of feeling on the subject.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one PeeDee - this should be interesting.

I'd cheerfully fork out up to a tenner just for the convenience - assuming they were fairly central to towns and villages like many of the French ones.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Bearing in mind the concerns expressed by local authorities about travellers settling on car parks and similar locations without height barriers, if these concerns are realistic, then a free Aire would not solve this problem. 

A modest charge (say £5) coupled with some form of barrier may be the ideal solution for a network of UK Aires.

Jon


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zeb,
As a mod are you able to add the final missing option? I hope so 

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We'd use them with the same provisos as we use to vet French aires ie safe, reasonably clean and litter free, reasonably quiet.

If we were asked to spend £10 per night there would have to be facilities ie dump point, water, controlled access plus all of the above.

I'd pay £5 for a site with no facilities - subject to above of course.

In return for our £5 the town or village would get 2 of us doing a bit of shopping, probably having a meal or coffee at least and visiting the local museum or sites of interest.

A reasonable exchange I'd say.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello,

Cast my vote.

However, as per Grizzly's post, depends where they are.

A sleepy Scottish Village would be okay but one in the Centre of Birmingham, doubt it.

Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Zeb,
> As a mod are you able to add the final missing option? I hope so
> 
> peedee


Don't think I can PeeDee. 

Give Spykal a PM - he's around today and will probably know how to do it.

Cheers


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, I couldn't even delete it and start again  

peedee


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

A great idea for a poll.

However I suspect the poll will show a strange effect going from present replies.

It would appear that no-one is in favour, or would stay on, a free UK Aire??

Just shows how polls can be manipulated in the wider world.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've cast my vote

I would definately pay a fiver a night for an aire without facilities. If it was a tenner however I would expect at least water and dumping facilities. Then there is of course the money that I would probably spend in the village/Town whilst I was staying there which I hasten to add they would not have got otherwise. 

Phil


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> We'd use them with the same provisos as we use to vet French aires ie safe, reasonably clean and litter free, reasonably quiet.
> 
> If we were asked to spend £10 per night there would have to be facilities ie dump point, water, controlled access plus all of the above.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure its a reasonable exchange, not that I wouldnt take advantage of an Aire. The cost implication of constructing either a new area for parking, or converting an existing, would need a heck of a lot of Motorhomes to stay before the costs gained would exceed the cost to build.

In fact, to find out the basic costs of including or retro fitting dump and fresh water facilities, ask Snelly. ( of course, the dump site would need to be emptied if not connected to sewer.,Then find out how long it would take to recoup the costs. The Councils will be needing to show at least break even points if not profit. ALso, of course, the cost of maintenance, inclusion of automated barrier/ticket machines, would be taken into consideration,


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've never heard of a UK aire/stallplatze so what's the point?
We find CLs more than adequate. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PeeDee said:


> If there were more made available would you use them?


 :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have voted for £5. As most of the French & German 'Aires' that we have used are around this price.
We use CL's & CS's most of the time, but a good Aire under a tenner would be ok if they were close to the outskirts of a town or even as with some European equivalents, right in the centre 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> The cost implication of constructing either a new area for parking, or converting an existing, would need a heck of a lot of Motorhomes to stay before the costs gained would exceed the cost to build.
> ,


Point taken IF the new aire was all-singing and a purpose built. Most of us I think would settle for a quiet corner of the local car park or behind the leisure centre or swimming pool. These places usually have barrier access so are reasonably safe.

We're seasoned potential aire spotters and there are hundreds of places up and down the country that would not cost the local authority anything at all bar, perhaps, painting a wider white line on the tarmac and putting some blue notices out.

A caravanner can find a CL/CS some way outside the place they want to visit and use their car. A motorhomer, wishing to spend the day in a town can stay on the same CL/CS but then has either to move the van and chance finding parking for the day or rely on often irregular or non-existent public transport. If they simply want to visit the town en route then this, in our experience, often does not happen, because they can't find anywhere to park !

G


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not sure why the provision of a barrier gives the perception of safety. I think my main concern of parking in an aire would be more of yobs on foot than being rammed by a vehicle. Having said that we have spent nights in lay-bys and slept soundly unperturbed by the fear of vehicle or pedestrian threats. 

For me I'd happily pay £5 for an authorised parking spot. For £10 it would have to have water and dumping and/or be very close to a town centre - and there again it would depend on the town and it's night "life" (if you see what I mean 8O ) - otherwise the CL/CSs provide the same service and it's only because they tend to be away from the towns or pubs that they become inconvenient. But there again that is the charm of them. 

Goes without say, you can't please all the people all of the time :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Have cast my vote, but I would certainly expect water & dump facilities for £5, otherwise you might as well stay on a CL or CS (without electric) which you can get for less than a fiver, and you would be able to spread out and relax

Bill


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I would certainly use UK aires. But to spend a tenner it would have to be really superb. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i voted for the £5 but i use a free (aire) in north devon and one in south devon with a cost of £6 per night 
chapter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Last wilding*

The last time that I wilded was at Cromford Canal Basin car park and it has a picnic area.
We stayed for 2 nights at a weekend, we fed the meter and we spent over £100 in a local mill shop.
Our stay brought money into the local economy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

I am not the best person to ask about aires as I have never used one.

For me, travelling alone, I can pitch on a campsite in the UK for under a tenner, with hook up and also a motorhome service point on site. The cost would have to be way, way less than a tenner to tempt me. Where motorhomes are occupied by two or more persons, then the aires system represents greater value for money.

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Have cast my vote, but I would certainly expect water & dump facilities for £5, otherwise you might as well stay on a CL or CS (without electric) which you can get for less than a fiver, and you would be able to spread out and relax


My thoughts also Bill. You saved me some typing :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like to point out that although we wild, it is not necessarily for the money saving, although this helps,but more for the much nicer locations and not looking out at caravans etc
We do know some fantastic locations, and we even have had people from caravan sites saying so when they have seen where we were staying.
By the way, we do use aires in France and I have never seen one with a barrier unless it was the outer of a campsite.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

EJB said:


> I've never heard of a UK aire/stallplatze so what's the point?
> We find CLs more than adequate. :wink:


There's an air at Canterbury P&R, useful for the channel ports.

Regarding CLs, we've been using them for 35 years, but they are getting fewer and fewer as the CC puts more and more restrictions on them. Another reason we do most of our travelling abroad


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Point taken IF the new aire was all-singing and a purpose built. Most of us I think would settle for a quiet corner of the local car park or behind the leisure centre or swimming pool. These places usually have barrier access so are reasonably safe.
> 
> We're seasoned potential aire spotters and there are hundreds of places up and down the country that would not cost the local authority anything at all bar, perhaps, painting a wider white line on the tarmac and putting some blue notices out.
> 
> ...


I agree, and that wouldnt be too bad, I mean, I trot about in a 36 foot RV, so the ability to park in or very close to a town would be very positive for me. I would also like to see the " park and rides " made available, but, I had another thought, which is, that I dont think that we as motorhomers are a significant number of people to wield sufficient influence with councillors. However, an email to a local chamber of commerce, which does have influence locally, may be an option. Especially, as said, if evidence could be shown regarding the monies spent in towns where an Aire is present.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Would be happy to pay upto £10 for the use of the facilities and if it was in the right location stopping over in Canterbury park and ride soon will be spending money in the city I would imagine rather than in Tesco they only offer upto 2hrs free parking and city parking is chargeable anyway. noticed a few UK aires mentioned have I missed something? how do I search for them on this forum? ta. PD.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> By the way, we do use aires in France and I have never seen one with a barrier unless it was the outer of a campsite.


They're becoming much more common Grath. Have you been this year ? There are more of them where you have to pay up front to get through the barrier. If you decide to don't like it, or if you only wanted to stay for a limited time, then you get nothing back - in one case 12 euros ( Aigue Mortes ).

CS/CLs are great and, if you're going to be somewhere for a few days break or an overnight when you can plan your route to take one in, then you can't beat them. They're not a lot of use though when you want to spend a day in some town or city and have no transport other than bikes or the twice daily bus service.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PIEDODGER said:


> noticed a few UK aires mentioned have I missed something? how do I search for them on this forum? ta. PD.


See:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

You're welcome to contribute your own finds to this site.

and:

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

G


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we use them all the time overseas, and plan on using the one at Canterbury on 7th Jan, so we don't have to get up so early when we catch the boat. We are fed up with getting up at 3.30 and having the stress, and hoping you are going to be there on time. So if anybody is sailing on the 8th January, we will see you there. :lol: Bob.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, we do use aires in France and I have never seen one with a barrier unless it was the outer of a campsite.
> ...


I go to France for my main holiday every year and I was last there in Aug this year.
I must have been lucky to miss them.
We usually troll down the rivers and canals and stay well clear of the coast.
I presume that as we have not seen any that they may be more prevalent on the coast?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> We usually troll down the rivers and canals and stay well clear of the coast.
> I presume that as we have not seen any that they may be more prevalent on the coast?


Apart from Caen we stayed inland- we bumbled about a bit and finished up in Provence ( not the coastal bit) If I could lay my hands on the book I'll check how many had barriers.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > We usually troll down the rivers and canals and stay well clear of the coast.
> ...


This year we went down from Braire canal to Brantome, just north of Perigueaux.
Usually we go south of the Dordogbe to the river Lot.
That have not reached that area yet


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, we do use aires in France and I have never seen one with a barrier unless it was the outer of a campsite.
> ...


Well we've just returned from a 9 week trip to Turkey, and used aires or wild camped for about half of it, and we never saw a barrier. There are only 500 or so motorhomes in Turkey (other than visitors) yet there's an excellent & free aire at Konya, with facilities and FREE electricity.
If you turn your nose up at aires you really are cutting off your nose to spite your face


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Grath said:


> I would like to point out that although we wild, it is not necessarily for the money saving, although this helps,but more for the much nicer locations and not looking out at caravans etc
> We do know some fantastic locations, and we even have had people from caravan sites saying so when they have seen where we were staying.
> By the way, we do use aires in France and I have never seen one with a barrier unless it was the outer of a campsite.


I'm the same as Graham and maybe lucky as i live between the yorkshire dales and derbyshire so have plenty of local wildcamping spots but i bought my motorhome to enjoy the countryside and to travel so would use an Aire system as i do in France 
Rob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rebbyvid said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to point out that although we wild, it is not necessarily for the money saving, although this helps,but more for the much nicer locations and not looking out at caravans etc
> ...


 Thanks Rob, we look forward to seeing you again at Hayfield.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > We usually troll down the rivers and canals and stay well clear of the coast.
> ...


Cant say i've seen any barriers in france and did 2 trips last year and 2 this year and 4000 miles
Rob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant say i've seen any barriers in france and did 2 trips last year and 2 this year and 4000 miles


This year:

Mont St Michel x2 - both at the end of the causeway and the "new" aire in village - both 8 euros

Jean Moulin, La Rochelle (5 euros)

Aigues-Morte ( 12 euros)

Carcassone (10 euros)

Avignon - Camping-car Acceuil scheme (9 euros)

Strasburg

????? - can't remember the name but it was easy to lift the barrier anyway so it was not much of a deterrent.

These are the ones I can remember without the diary to remind me.

There are also many more supermarkets putting up height barriers.

G


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We came across one G on our last trip, cant think where without scanning the book. It had a electric barrier, you had to put 10 euros in to open the barrier, and it you stayed longer than your 24 hrs your pin would not work, so you had to put another 10 euros in to get out. I will not forget it because as we had the car with us, I walked in to make sure we had enough room, I wish I had got the bike off,It felt like Bl**dy miles. :lol: Bob.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

_I'm not sure its a reasonable exchange, not that I wouldnt take advantage of an Aire. The cost implication of constructing either a new area for parking, or converting an existing, would need a heck of a lot of Motorhomes to stay before the costs gained would exceed the cost to build.

In fact, to find out the basic costs of including or retro fitting dump and fresh water facilities, ask Snelly. ( of course, the dump site would need to be emptied if not connected to sewer.,Then find out how long it would take to recoup the costs. The Councils will be needing to show at least break even points if not profit. ALso, of course, the cost of maintenance, inclusion of automated barrier/ticket machines, would be taken into consideration_

I'm sure this is the first thing on a UK council's mind, but here lies _*exactly*_ the difference between European countries with aires and us; they are long-sighted enough to work for the potential of increased spending in local shops and services - not for a direct, qualified profit on the aire itself. It's called investment in infrastructure to benefit the local citizen and, particularly for the French, a chance to strut local stuff with pride; the type of thinking we could use more of in greedy, corporate rip-off Britain.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

EJB said:


> I've never heard of a UK aire/stallplatze so what's the point?
> We find CLs more than adequate. :wink:


The point is you can pull in late at night without booking and without having to go through the seemingly obligatory time consuming introductions and chatting to the cl owner. They are usually in town centres too.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

*Uk Aires*

I would definately use UK AIres. we have used lots of aires and stellplatzs and love the convenience. we have used Canterbury several times ( better now the noisy merc woman has gone) Other places in UK we tend to either wildcamp or not go. It s not the cost of campsites we object to it is the locations (towing smart cars is just silly).

I have only recently written to margarett Hodge MP (tourism) to suggest that this is the perfect time to try and attract 'proper' european tourists.

I think that the 'travellers' issue is easily dealt with by having an appropriate number of marked out MH bays at say 9Mx2.8m charging £5-£10 per night and fining people for exceeding the bay length or overstaying in exactly the same way they do now.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I know the C&CC already do this to an extent in that for a small fee members can use their facilities for an hour, but what would be helpful would be for campsites to set up overnighting areas for m'homes. We don't mind paying campsite fees if we want a leisurely day or two when we can relax and use all the facilities a campsite can offer, but more often than not we are passing through an area and just want somewhere we can put our heads down for the night, fill up with water and empty the waste. Many of the French aires are indeed situated on the perimeter of a fully-fledged campsite. The facilities are already there so no cost to the campsite for installation of plumbing, and they would attract custom from those who would otherwise pass them by. Of course they might also lose the odd one or two who at the moment pay the full camp fee as they have no alternative, but on balance I think they would gain more than lose.

Mrs. D


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

****,
A bit like the Scandinavian "Quick Stops" eh? Trouble is that with full sites you can be certain that owners would not want to put aside space for night stoppers? On the other hand if they have land that can be developed, such developments would make a lot of sense and help to stop "pitch blocking" for those who want longer stays. Another problem for some might be that such facilities are not central enough. However if this could be combined with better central day time parking facilities for motorhomes, I am sure it would meet with the approval of many.

However the likelyhood of all this happening is like seeing pigs fly and for many of us it is minimum stays of 2/3 nights and tow a car or chose where you go more carefully.

peedee


----------

